# Dr Farsalinos on RY4 Radio 22/05/15



## Alex (25/5/15)

*Dr Farsalinos on RY4 Radio 22/05/15*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/5/15)

Interesting the part where he talks about pulsing the coils.

I've been playing with nickel, recently... I've noticed that the flavour is better.

Maybe what he's saying about the metal breaking down is the contributing factor to the big difference in flavour.

After hearing this,* I'm thinking I wont be pulsing coils anymore...
*
My own thinking on it had previously been that, the metal needed to have an oxidation layer, in order to perform correctly... *Which turned out to be totally wrong *


----------

